# GA Boat Taxes



## tigerfan

I am planning to buy a boat in the very near future, and I was hoping that one of you could help me out.

I have been researching boats, insurance, etc; however, I can't seem to locate any tax information regarding the boat.  Is there an Ad-val. tax for boats (Forsyth Co)?

A friend indicated that the tax would be based on the trailer and not the boat.  Any truth to that?

Thanks


----------



## allenweeks

i personally have not paid any tax on a boat. but i have heard of people getting a tax bill in the mail. so long ago i read it somewhere. ill see if i can dig it up somewhere


----------



## Gotfive

I'm not sure about Forsyth, but in Coweta I pay tax on the trailer that is only $12 or $14. The most expensive is the luxury tax which I'm sure varies for each county.


----------



## gabreamfanatic

i have all ways just paid taxes on the trailer and not the boat. when you do your regerstration thats when you pay that taxes on the boat.


----------



## jimbo4116

tigerfan said:


> I am planning to buy a boat in the very near future, and I was hoping that one of you could help me out.
> 
> I have been researching boats, insurance, etc; however, I can't seem to locate any tax information regarding the boat.  Is there an Ad-val. tax for boats (Forsyth Co)?
> 
> A friend indicated that the tax would be based on the trailer and not the boat.  Any truth to that?
> 
> Thanks



You will be taxed on the trailer when you buy the tag.

Once you register the boat you will recieve a form to declare the boat from the county tax assessors office.

If you do not fill out the form and return it a value will be set by the tax assessors office.

You will be taxed on the boat and motor as personal property.


----------



## Bowfisher

jimbo4116 said:


> You will be taxed on the trailer when you buy the tag.
> 
> Once you register the boat you will recieve a form to declare the boat from the county tax assessors office.
> 
> If you do not fill out the form and return it a value will be set by the tax assessors office.
> 
> You will be taxed on the boat and motor as personal property.




Thats a big 10-4 on that, I got one last month wanting to know how much everything was worth.  I know they don't know how much and they low balled it so I gonna let that one ride.  You can't anything anymore with out a tax!!


----------



## fuller729

If the boat is worth under $7500 in Coweta I was told I would not have a luxury bill on it.  Tell them it is worth less.


----------



## Fishingchickenman

I live in watkinsville and I just got my tax bill and it was 24 dollars.  On the trailer as far as the insurance it runs me about 25 a month

CT


----------



## DTruitt01

you don't have to tell them what it is worth the assessors office will use abos value's it's kinda like nada value and you will be taxed on 40% of fair market value that time's the mill rate for your county will give you a tax bill.


----------



## DTruitt01

your trailer is taxed through the tag department totaly different from the boat.


----------



## Luckybuck

You definitely will receive a ad valorem personal property tax in addition to paying for your tag.  The County will send out a form early January for you to declare ownership and values.  But like a pre posting they have values to go by.


----------



## tigerfan

*Boat value*

I have called about the insurance already so it is not a problem.

The boat will be valued near $20K so I was curious about the taxes on it.

Thanks all....


----------



## DTruitt01

if the boat value is $20.000 that x .40 = $8.000 that multiplied by the mill rate in coweta the rate is .02831  would be around $226 to $227 tax.


----------



## Gotfive

fuller729 said:


> If the boat is worth under $7500 in Coweta I was told I would not have a luxury bill on it.  Tell them it is worth less.



I'm not sure about the $7500 deal. I hope that's the case. I did try and lowball it one time and they ignored it and set the value themselves, like DTruitt01 said. You know you can't win against the tax man!!!


----------



## jimmystriton

if yuo low ball it they will kow. been there paid that. I have another thread on here about it. So if it is a luxury tax then someone that has a a nice riding lawnmower should have to pay a tax on it since it is a luxury..not so much. All the people that make these tax laws have more luxuries than most of us here but i think they call theirs tax exemptions. I am going ot buy a new triton this year however i will turn around and sale it to my sister in TN for a dollar. Stipilations state where the boat is located. well i t will be located in TN "wink wink" There are loopholes in all the tax stuff just have to get with a politition to find them they know where all of them are.


----------



## mesocollins

Any way the gov't can get money without a stink, they will eventually do it. Seems like when you buy the boat it should be yours. I just got a form for my boat. It's a 14' alumacraft w/ a 6hp evinrude. Paid $500 for the boat new and $200 for the motor lol. They gonna tax me on that? Bet the tax would be less then the form they sent to me.


----------



## tigerfan

*Thanks*

Thanks again all.  I really did not know what I would be looking at when purchasing this boat - my first.  So, I appreciate all of the feedback.

Hope to see you out there.

Tight lines!!!


----------



## tigerfan

*Last question*

Please forgive the ignorance, but should I expect to pay "sales tax" on the purchase of the boat?


----------



## Gotfive

Yes, unless you buy it out of state. Then they're supposed to get you when to register it, but many fall thru the cracks. Sometimes you never pay on a purchase out of state.


----------

